# White King Cock and White Homer hen ?



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a white homer hen and she fall in love the the white king cock, and the hen lay two eggs now. My question is what the babies will become ? king or homer ? or mix?

Thanks,
zeroc2k


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

They would be called a mix.

King/Homer or Homer/King depending on what they look more like.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Bad news is, great to loft fly bad to home. Basicly, you might get lucky but I guessing you will have a pet or two.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

You might get lucky on the homing ability if your king is a utility king and not a show king.
Utility kings had homing pigeons bred into them to make them more productive and some strains of utility king show a large amount of homer blood.


----------



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

Keith C. said:


> You might get lucky on the homing ability if your king is a utility king and not a show king.
> Utility kings had homing pigeons bred into them to make them more productive and some strains of utility king show a large amount of homer blood.


Keith C,
Thank you very much for your info  . I haveutility king.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Meet Walter and his little homer hen, LOL









I haven't let them hatch any eggs, I've been switching them with fake eggs. He's 3 times her size


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That bird is huge! Take it easy big fella!....


----------

